# discus



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

Can i put discus in a community tank, if so, how many would you recommend


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

It would depend on the size of the tank you had. One adult discus needs about 4.5 litres of space.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Discus are very flighty fish and can easily damage themselves by throwing themselves around the tank. 
We had a shoal of 6 and they lived in a 4ft x 2ft x 3ft tank with Rummynose tetra, small plecs as large will suck the mucus of the side of the discus and drown it, cardinal tetra, and some corydora.

What are you thinking of housing them with?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Discus are best kept as a species tank, and require a specific PH balance Tested every other day,and scrupiously clean water, they are not reccomended for beginner fish keepers or community tanks because they can be very expensive. my friend paid between £120 and £200 for some of his discus fish.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I wouldn't go near em there just to expensive and picky to look after, knowing my luck they'd die


----------



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I have a 3' wide x 2' high by 18" deep tank (180 litres) containing 2 dwarf gourami, 6 neon tetras, red tail shark, clown loach and a fighting fish. I was thinking of getting a pair. The book i've been reading says they are peaceful and can be kept in a community or species tank but community is very vague as i'm sure there are some fish they should not be with. Have you any opinions on angel fish also?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Angel fish can be real fin nippers, and can get large, they are better kept with fish that will grow to a simular size, they are known to eat neons!

Honey gourami fish are sweet, and bristlenose plecs are a miniture algae eater and bottom fish..


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest other Gourami's but not Honey as they are similar to the Dwaft Gourami and can be known to fight. As Kay has said the Angels when old enough my take you neons as dinner rather then a tank mate. 
Do not get any Barb as they will eat the Betta (fighting fish) as Barbs are fin nippers. Dont introduce any more sharks either and don't bother with Silver Shark as they will grow too big.

I would recommend
Tetra, I like congos, tetra are a good community tank species
Livebearer such as Platy and Swordtails NOT guppys are the Betta could kill the males as they have fancy fins like him.
Glass catfish!! I love them!!
Prehaps some Kribensis or Rams, these are dwarf Cichlid and they get along peacefully with most and if you get a pair make sure to offer them plenty of spaces to make a nest.

Going back to the discus they wouldnt be happy with the Shark, as they are a fast darting fish, prehaps the Gouramis could bother them too. 

Emma x


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, this article may help you "Fish to keep with Discus"

Fish to keep with Discus | Practical Fishkeeping magazine


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

i would avoid keeping discus with other fish as they are so delicate and finicky. oh and sorry griffspan but discus need at least 40 gallons each have you seen an adult discus lol


----------

